# Giá không quá 460 nghìn, nhưng 8 lọ serum Vitamin C này lại có cả nghìn lượt đánh giá trên Amazon vì hiệu quả xuất sắc



## thuhoai (22/8/18)

*Thậm chí có sản phẩm chỉ hơn 200 ngàn mà vẫn giúp làn da có sự thay đổi rõ rệt chỉ sau một thời gian ngắn sử dụng.*

Theo như lời khuyên của các chuyên gia da liễu, việc thường xuyên phải tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời theo thời gian sẽ khiến làn da nhanh bị xỉn màu, lão hóa và chảy xệ, và việc sử dụng vitamin C sẽ giúp bạn cải thiện tình trạng này bởi vitamin C có khả năng chống oxy hóa rất cao, giúp làn da sáng và săn chắc hơn. Tất nhiên, cái giá cho những tác dụng tuyệt vời như thế thì thường không hấp dẫn, nhưng đó sẽ là một sự đầu tư xứng đáng nếu bạn tìm được một sản phẩm phù hợp với làn da của mình. Hãy tham khảo xem những sản phẩm nào đã nhận được nhiều nhất những sự yêu thích của các chị em trên thế giới trong suốt những năm vừa qua nhé!

*TruSkin Naturals Vitamin C Serum with Hyaluronic Acid & Vitamin E ($20 – khoảng 460.000 VNĐ)  *

Đạt được tỉ lệ bình chọn trung bình 4.3/5 sao và nhận tới hơn 9600 lượt phản hồi và trở thành một trong những sản phẩm được yêu thích nhất trên Amazon. 




​
Sản phẩm có kết cấu và mùi thơm vừa phải, khi sử dụng lên da sẽ có cảm giác mát nhẹ và khả năng thẩm thấu nhanh, đặc biệt phù hợp cho những cô nàng da thường tới da dầu. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, sức khỏe của làn da sẽ có sự thay đổi rõ rệt về cả hiệu quả làm sáng và cấp ẩm.




​
*Timeless Skin Care 20% Vitamin C + E + Ferulic Acid Serum ($20 – khoảng 460.000 VNĐ)  *

Đạt được tỉ lệ bình chọn trung bình 3.7/5 sao và nhận về gần 1500 đánh giá, đây là một sản phẩm có chứa vitamin C cực kì lành tính và an toàn cho những cô nàng có da nhờn và nhạy cảm, được cho là bản dupe hoàn hảo của SkinCeuticals CE Ferulic Serum ($166 – khoảng 3.8 triệu VNĐ). 




​
Kết cấu của sản phẩm tương đối lỏng nên rất dễ thẩm thấu và đồng thời có hương cam quýt khá dễ chịu khi sử dụng. Các thành phần như Vitamin E và Ferulic Acid khi kết hợp cùng Vitamin C cũng đem đến những hiệu quả cao trong việc làm sáng và giúp ngăn ngừa lão hóa sớm, tuy nhiên sẽ cần một khoảng thời gian dài sử dụng đều đặn để bạn có thể thấy rõ sự thay đổi này.




​
*InstaNatural Vitamin C Serum with Hyaluronic Acid & Vit E ($17 – gần 400.000 VNĐ)  *

Đạt được tỉ lệ bình chọn rất cao, tới 4.4/5 sao và nhận về gần 6500 lượt phản hồi, sản phẩm này đã và đang ngày càng trở nên quen thuộc và được yêu thích tại thị trường Việt Nam. Với khả năng làm mờ cả các vết thâm mụn và làm dịu da tốt cùng hương thơm của cam, quýt vô cùng dễ chịu, sản phẩm có khả năng cấp ẩm tốt dù ban đầu sẽ tạo cảm giác hơi dính. 




​
Những vết sẹo mụn sẽ dần biến mất sau khoảng 3 tuần sử dụng và không lên thêm mụn mới, do đó sản phẩm cũng cực kì phù hợp cho những cô nàng thường xuyên khổ sở vì làn da mụn khó chiều hoặc những cô nàng có da hỗn hợp thiên khô cần một sản phẩm Vitamin C vừa sáng da vừa có khả năng cấp ẩm hoàn hảo.




​
*OZ Naturals Vitamin C Facial Serum with Hyaluronic Acid ($16 – hơn 370.000 VNĐ) * 

Nhận được tỉ lệ bình chọn 4.1/5 sao và 560 đánh giá, sản phẩm sẽ là trợ thủ đắc lực cho những cô nàng có làn da hỗn hợp thiên dầu, da có nhiều sẹo thâm mụn và xỉn màu. 




​
Tuy rằng mùi hương của sản phẩm không mang nét đặc trưng của vitamin C như nhiều các loại serum khác, sản phẩm này thực sự đã đem lại sự thay đổi cho nhiều bạn trẻ gặp vấn đề với những vết sẹo do mụn để lại và đem đến hiệu quả làm sáng da rất nhanh, làn da khỏe hơn và do đó việc trang điểm dường như cũng trở nên dễ dàng hơn nhiều.




​
*LilyAna Naturals Vitamin C with Hyaluronic Acid ($20 – khoảng 460.000 VNĐ)  *

Đạt được tỉ lệ bình chọn ngang ngửa với InstaNatural (4.4/5 sao) và thu về gần 2000 phản hồi, đây là sản phẩm serum C phù hợp cho những cô nàng có làn da thường hoặc đôi lúc gặp phải vấn đề về mụn nội tiết. 




​
Sản phẩm có mùi thơm tươi mát, kết cấu mượt và không để lại cảm giác da bị nhờn sau khi sử dụng. Làn da sẽ sớm trở nên bóng khỏe và tươi sáng hơn nhờ được cung cấp đủ độ ẩm và dưỡng chất từ vitamin C nếu như bạn chăm chỉ sử dụng nó hai lần mỗi ngày trong các bước chăm sóc da của mình.




​
*Tree of Life Beauty Vitamin C Serum with Hyaluronic Acid ($11 – khoảng 260.000 VNĐ) * 

Đạt được tỉ lệ bình chọn 4.3/5 sao và 955 đánh giá, serum C tới từ Tree of Life sẽ phù hợp cho những cô nàng có da thường đến da khô cần khắc phục tình trạng thiếu nước và dễ mẩn đỏ.




​
Hương thơm của sản phẩm có phần hơi hắc, nhưng chắc chắn là nó sẽ có khả năng hỗ trợ rất tốt nếu như bạn sử dụng kết hợp với các sản phẩm chống nắng vào ban ngày. Cùng với đó, tình trạng mẩn đỏ cũng sẽ giảm đi rõ rệt nếu như bạn chịu khó sử dụng sản phẩm vào mỗi buổi sáng.




​
*Mad Hippie Vitamin C Serum ($27 – khoảng 630.000 VNĐ)* 

Đạt số điểm bình chọn 4.1/5 sao và 404 đánh giá, đây sẽ là sản phẩm đáng đầu tư dành cho những cô nàng công sở có làn da khô và xỉn màu, cần cung cấp thêm năng lượng. Sản phẩm có hương hoa nhẹ nhàng, thấm nhanh và sẽ mang lại tác dụng làm sáng và đều màu da sau khoảng 2 tuần thường xuyên sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn có làn da nhạy cảm với vitamin C, hãy cân nhắc và chỉ sử dụng sản phẩm vào buổi sáng thay vì hai lần mỗi ngày.




​
*Amara Organics 20% Vitamin C Serum with Hyaluronic Acid & Vitamin E ($17 – gần 400.000 VNĐ)  *

Cũng đạt tỉ lệ đánh giá trung bình 4.4/5 sao và thu về gần 4500 lượt phản hồi, đây là sản phẩm dành cho những cô nàng có da kết hợp đến da khô, dễ bị bong tróc vào mùa đông, da gặp vấn đề về mụn, đốm đen và cháy nắng. Sản phẩm không có mùi và hoàn toàn an toàn khi sử dụng, đem lại hiệu quả làm sáng thực sự và duy trì độ ẩm tự nhiên cho da.




​
_Nguồn: Glamour_​


----------

